# Va Beach Pier 7/3



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Went out today, didn't catch squat. Few roundhead and spot earlier in the day, along with some crabs, but that was about it. Not sure if combat fishing will be worth it tomorrow, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the report. tourist spot so just enjoy the eye candy. LOL


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

yea slow fishing there. i dont bottom fish much but i do spanish fish. fished there from June 19 through the 26. Only 2 spanish. VERY SLOW. I will be back next weekend hopefully something then. good luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

rattler said:


> thanks for the report. tourist spot so just enjoy the eye candy. LOL


Love the eye candy around there this time of year.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

go get married. That will HELP. LOL


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Wrong again Rat.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

He's done to many wrist lifts :beer: LOL


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

This has gotta be "THE ROOKIE". Man this is Patrick if you see this I've got your little cooler with me you left it out there. And saturday through monday was a waste friday by far trumped the whole weekend man. Holler at me sometime so I can get your number


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, I knew either you or Thomas would be on here. Yeah, forgot all about it until I went to grab it to throw some bait in Tuesday. I'm probably going to be collecting bait this week for flounder and spades and what not, then going to give the fish at the pier all hell this weekend. You coming down?


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

dont think ima make it this weekend fishing with a buddy of mine on his boat but will deff be down the following weekend and i may be down sunday just depends on how this saturday goes ill let you know though.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone been catching any sharks from the pier? im looking to make a run down there when i hear reports of atlantic sharpnose or bonnetheads. do any of you guys hit sandbridge pier at all? i fished there when i was younger, and that was a memory that has stuck with me for years.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

havent seen many sharks around VB pier this year maybe try LIP? not sure aint heard much about them anywhere.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

VBpierkingmac said:


> havent seen many sharks around VB pier this year maybe try LIP? not sure aint heard much about them anywhere.


What is LIP?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Makbarracuda said:


> What is LIP?


Little Island Pier or Sandbridge pier


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

Makbarracuda said:


> Has anyone been catching any sharks from the pier? im looking to make a run down there when i hear reports of atlantic sharpnose or bonnetheads. do any of you guys hit sandbridge pier at all? i fished there when i was younger, and that was a memory that has stuck with me for years.


New to the forum, first post but saw this and figured I'd respond. Been out to Ocean View Pier a couple of times over the past 2 weeks and have caught a couple of small sharks. nothing big, about 1 and a half feet to 2 feet (maybe 2.5). Caught them on just a regular bottom rig with squid and also using squid on a line with a bobber (set up as if you were fishing for bluegil with worms).


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

do you know what type they were? i know alot of dogfish have been moving through, but im looking for something with teeth. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Richmond (Jul 10, 2010)

my friends believe they caught a small bull shark though I'm not too sure. but most of them were dogfish i think. not 100 sure about the identifications.


----------

